# what is the best shampoo for Golden Retrievers?



## gurda19

Hello all! 
We are going to be bringing home our puppy in January and I wanted to get some advice on puppy shampoo, which brands are recommended? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Brave

It really depends on your budget. I love the Isle of Dog shampoos. They have a relatively cheap tearless shampoo. I also adore their silky oatmeal formula. 

For the first year with Bear, I used the oatmeal puppy shampoo that is sold in the local pet store.


----------



## JayBen

I've heard good things about Isle of Dog products but I've never tried them. I use #1Allsystems


----------



## thorbreafortuna

We liked the Burt Bees oatmeal puppy shampoo. We also used the line that Paul Mitchell has for dogs and I'm currently using Earth Bath. All oatmeal. They all seem to work just fine, he always looks and smells great after his baths without smelling excessively perfumed.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We use Dr. Foster & Smith's Unscented Hypoallergenic Shampoo, because we can't have any fragrances here.


----------



## goldenSkye1

I use Hydrosurge 3-in-1 shampoo, and it is GREAT!!! Skye is SO shiny afterwards, and it lasts for a long time! Plus, it smells wonderful! In my picture, she was still this shiny after 3 weeks without a bath!


----------



## SunnynSey

I love #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning shampoo. It is a two in one that actually delivers, leave coat really clean but conditioned too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

There is not a "best" shampoo for a Golden Retriever, because what works best for one Golden may not work well for another. Coats vary in texture and condition and just like you feed a dog what works best for them individually, shampoos are the same. I've had 2 Goldens with completely different feeling and looking coats than my other two. My current two boys also have different texture coats but they respond the same way to our shampoo.

The shampoos mentioned above are all great ones. We've tried a lot of shampoos over the years and right now, for our current dogs, we are using a shampoo made by Chris Christensen Systems. Chris Christensen Systems Official Site 
It is concentrated so a big gallon of it goes a long way! I like that they will send you samples of other products with your orders as well. They also have great grooming supplies.


----------



## Marriott

My Rosie, 11 months old, has never been shampooed. She is only ever washed with plain water and only if she gets really filthy.

The best shampoo and conditioner seems to be sand and sea water. Her coat never seems better than after a good session on the beach and then a good brush and rub down when we get back home.


----------



## Ljilly28

I love Isle Of Dogs shampoo, and Pro Gro conditioner because my guys swim in the ocean too, but it can dry out the coat and give split ends. They do smell wonderful after the ocean though - bleach beach blondes!


----------



## Christen113

I'd second the Isle of Dogs--and they smell fantastic! I got the Oatmeal Puppy and the Tearless Puppy and love them both. It's more fun to groom your dogs when the shampoo smells amazing


----------



## Test-ok

what ever you use make sure you rinse well, and check her skin after words so you know it's not irritating her. Take notice if she scratches a lot after she's dried off too.


----------



## Pirate Molly

We use a homemade shampoo recommended by our last breeder. You will need a gallon container to store it. 
12 oz or 1 and 1/2 cups plain Dove dish soap
2 oz or 1/4 cup glycerin found at drugstore or pharmacy 
2 oz or 1/4 cup Apple cider vinegar
Options for add in if desire
Itchy skin: 1 cup oatmeal
Shiny coat: 2 tablespoons vitamin e
Fill the container with shampoo base the rest of the way with water shake to mix. Add ins can be seperate and mixed in with each individual use. Always shake before using. It is liquidy but a little goes a long way.


----------



## gurda19

Thank you very much for everyone's advice! I will definitely figure out what works best with my golden!


----------



## priya16

I use natural scent country freesia shampoo for my dog,it is made up of natural ingredients added Chamomile and Aloe vera. it clean thoroughly and rinse effortlessly leaving the coat, soft, shiny and with a natural, clean exciting scent. Natural Scents Country Freesia Dog Shampoo 350 ml, Dog Grooming Products
using this product i am very happy that my dog looks so good, i am sharing his picture...


----------



## Ljilly28

Another great shampoo is the Chubbs Bars- omg they smell so good and are easy. Chubbs Bars | A degreaser shampoo bar for pets


----------



## SheetsSM

Ljilly28 said:


> Another great shampoo is the Chubbs Bars- omg they smell so good and are easy. Chubbs Bars | A degreaser shampoo bar for pets


I've got to try this out for my girl, she doesn't have a correct coat & looks like she needs a bath shortly after being groomed. Isle of Dogs has always been my got to & is fantastic for my guy.


----------



## Ljilly28

I do use Isle of Dogs on show days or for regularly scheduled "pretty" baths, but my guys are out in mud puddles, the ocean you name it. The Chubbs bars save my life and their coats lol from the pine pitch/mud puddles/ rolling in gross stuff etc. I love the puppy baby bar.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I saw an article written by Ceaser once which said you can use a very mild baby wash on dogs. This struck me as strange? What do you think?


----------



## Daisy123

I absolutely love EarthBath Oatmeal and Aloe shampoo! (It is safe on puppies 6 weeks or older)

I haven't tried the puppy shampoo but I'm sure its equally as wonderful.


Petco carries it and tons of other retailers

Earthbath Oatmeal & Aloe Totally Natural Pet Shampoo at PETCO

http://www.petco.com/product/102670...ampoo.aspx?CoreCat=RecentlyViewed-_-Product_1


----------



## meadows

We've used a few different ones. Bobbi Panter shampoos smell really nice and we've used the "soothing" one - lavender, tea tree oil, aloe vera, oatmeal. They are all salt-free, natural and tearless so that's always good. 

It was the first shampoo we got him when he was just a tiny puppy and now it always reminds me of holding him in a towel after his baths. -sigh- 

Whatever you do... don't use Furminator - dried his skin out really badly. Don't know why we ever tried it!


----------



## gurda19

Thank you so much for all the great advice! I ordered Earthbath puppy shampoo and conditioner. We haven't used it yet. We ended up picking up our little man a couple of days ago. Our house was put on hold so we had to hold off getting a puppy until now. 
Thank you again everyone  I love this forum site!


----------



## Christen113

Love the Isle of Dogs Puppy Shampoos-they smell amazing! I'd use them on myself


----------



## The life of Piper

gurda19 said:


> Hello all!
> We are going to be bringing home our puppy in January and I wanted to get some advice on puppy shampoo, which brands are recommended?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I use gentle dawn soap. It kills fleas and is inexpensive.


----------



## iprashant

I am using Petkin Waterless Spa Shampoo for my dog from3 months; it is used without water. The shampoo smells nice and has cleansing, conditioning, deodorizing, and detangling ingredients. It keeps dog’s coat neat and shiny. It doesn’t contain any harmful substance and therefore absolutely safe for your dog.


----------



## bardo

Okay, dont laugh,,,,
My wife is a big believer in the WEN hair product line.
She has us all using it and I have to admit that it works great once you get over not having a lather in your shampoo,

But Max has his own "hair product" now.
No Phosphates(soap) so it does not dry the skin and his coat stays so smooth and shiny.
Warning!
Expensive!!!
(yeah, he's spoiled)


----------



## Lambeau0609

I use johnsons baby shampoo with conditioner.


----------



## rizwanyounis516

Buddy Wash is the best shampo


----------

